# Getting paid



## James1013 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey All!!I've just been reading in one of the forums about a contractor who is struggling to get paid for a job he has completed. I think this is out of order. I live in the UK and here when people don't get paid you can sell your debt to debt collectors. I now get most my work from a website called http://www.ourtrustedtradesmen.co.uk all my customers on here pay and are great to work for!!


----------



## Chippewabuilt (Mar 16, 2007)

just because you get your work from here dosent mean your going to get paid you dont know these people at all , where dose it says on the sight that your garenteed to get paid from any and all customers. heard theres a web sit called bettercustomerreport.com that tells you if that person has ever not paid any contractors before or that they pay there contractors and real nice to work for.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

reallynicecustomer.com is as good as gonapaymycarpenter.com both great lead makers.......and tea for that time of the day from all customers on both these webs.:laughing:


----------



## Chippewabuilt (Mar 16, 2007)

you can poke fun all you want but i can tell you have not done this work very long because every body has gotten burned at one time while in the trades and all it takes is one time fore some one to burn
you put you under. sounds like the highest job you have done is under 
$10,000 to $5000.00 . my company is doing a condo project right know $970,000.00 and yes every penney counts when you have office and secutarys and advertizing to pay for along with trucks and equiment.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Chippewabuilt said:


> you can poke fun all you want but i can tell you have not done this work very long because every body has gotten burned at one time while in the trades and all it takes is one time fore some one to burn
> you put you under. sounds like the highest job you have done is under
> $10,000 to $5000.00 . my company is doing a condo project right know $970,000.00 and yes every penney counts when you have office and secutarys and advertizing to pay for along with trucks and equiment.


What are you saying?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Whatever he is saying, he is not saying it well. Lord knows I can't spell for crap, but at least I KNOW I can't. 

spellcheck.net is your friend.


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey I can use that:whistling


----------



## ozmy6 (Feb 18, 2007)

this sight needs the 7 letter roole


----------



## ozmy6 (Feb 18, 2007)

Is this a major problem in the biz ,and I dont mean spelling, I have been doing this contracting for about 4 years and everyone has been great or at least honest with me.


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

NO pay NO work I set every thing up in draws they see the work I get my money. One H.O gave me the run around so I pulled off for six weeks when I went back I broke down my bid and made her pay me every day on a 8 week job and thats just what she did


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I had to pull off of a roof tear-off job last November 16nth. The HO was supposed to give me $ 8,000.00 as our 2nd payment when we started, and only came up with $ 1,000.00. I gave him to the end of the week, then covered the 12/12 Tudor up with tarps and notified him of his breach of contract.

I filed a lien for the current amount now due, plus interest, and he still has not done anything about it, over 4 months later.

Next week, he is getting served for the lawsuit.

He even turned down a 12 month payment plan option I initially offered to him, which would have been 12 equal payments at zero percent interest. That shows me he had no intention of coming up with the money in the first place.

Ed


----------



## 4theroc (Jan 28, 2007)

you guys ever heard of 50% up front? If a residential customer doesnt want to pay a down payment, tell them find somebody else, because there is a high probability they will not pay you at all. Keep the money ahead of the work. Get progress payments. IF they back out of paying you for the job, you have all the money you spent on materials plus your labor in your pocket. Even with commercial work. IF its the first time im doing work for the owners/contractor I will get a down payment. DOnt be afraid to ask for one, you have to try people. It doesnt hurt to ask for a down payment or get them to pay for materials up front.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Out standard terms are 33 % upon acceptance of the contract, the next 33 % upon job start, and the final upon completion, with any extra work supposedly due upon phase completion. This varies dependant upon the significance of the additional work costs, whether I insist on immediate payment or lump it into the final payment due.

This customer did pay the initial $ 8,000.00 down payment upon accepting the contract.

He stalled and then only came up with $ 1,000.00 when we started the job. It is at that point, that I secured the roof with tarps, nailed down with perimeter boards to properly recuse ourselves from providing any additional services until he gets caught up on the payments currently due.

Ed

PS. A down payment is when they accept the agreement. I was discussing the fact of the on job start payment not being the amount we had agreed to and therefor being a financial breach of the contract terms.


----------



## 4theroc (Jan 28, 2007)

well Ed, looks like you know how to handle your business. Thats a nice down payment $8000 grand must have been a big job


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

1st time in 23 years I actually had to pull off of the job for that kind of reason. Usually, the threat alone would have gotten most of the money paid. I can work out arrangements with people who want to work things out, but ignoring phone calls, letters, and a certified letter does not seem like a desire to work things out.

Yes, the job will wind up being about $ 28,000.00 for the completed roof, if it ever gets done, including the extras for wood decking already done, like 155 sheets of 1/2 " 4-ply cdx on a 12/12 Tudor with dormers scattered throughout.

Ed


----------



## pera (Mar 29, 2007)

*it all depends!*

I've been in commercial and residential construction for a while. We have minimum problems in this area. I think, the biggest factor is how you word your contract. If all is good, you did a good job and still not getting paid? 
Then there are several ways you can go such as putting liens, going to court, etc. etc. But trust me, even though I haven't had much bad luck, I still know none of that is fun!


----------



## IBUILD (Mar 25, 2007)

By law here, your not supposed to ask for more than 1/3rd down, or you break the fair trade act. I ask for 50% now after getting burned once, now I would rather face the judge for a slap on the wrist, at least I get paid if I get a dirt bag. 1/3rd usually dont cover materials, so Im supposed to eat that too? I dont think so!!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

IBuild,

That is exactly the reason I get 33 % on signing and another 33 % upon job start.

They are not going to typically leave me in the unenviable position of going broke from one job, even if they did try to stiff me.

Once I start, there is usually only 33 % remaining outstanding, and it does not violate the 33 % deposit rule you referred to in your region.

Ed


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

Here in NV its 15 percent down thats the law.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Yours to keep, sell, or give away...............


----------

